

Ask HN: Need help with a domain dispute. EVITE.ME - throwaway011

I own the domain name evite.me<p>I wanted to use it for a side project but never got around to it. The domain was just sitting there.<p>A few days ago I was contacted by the lawyers of Evite.com. They want the domain and they are basically saying that me owning the domain is intellectual property theft.<p>Should I just hand over the domain, or is there a way I can keep it. I think its a nice domain and I  don't want to give it up.<p>Any help?
======
Shooter
Assuming Evite got a registered trademark on their name, then they should be
able to stop you from doing anything using your domain in their trademark
class(s) in the US. Presumably, your project is related to event
listings/invites? They can probably stop you from using that domain in the
US...or any other countries they have registered it in, for that matter. (Even
if they didn't register the trademark, which is unlikely, they have been using
it in interstate commerce for quite some time while you have not, so they
would almost surely win in court or in an ICANN dispute.)

I think it's a weak domain/name that is likely to be confused with them
anyway...I'd find another name to save the headaches and let them have it. You
might ask them to reimburse you for your actual domain registration and
renewal fees. If it is <$1000 they might pay, because it takes about
$1000-1200 to seize a domain anyway.

------
sorbus
Are they really saying that it's intellectual property theft? Not copyright
infringement? If so, they're probably bullshitting you. Anyways, keep the
domain and talk to a lawyer of your own.

Disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer.

------
vipivip
Keep the domain, get a lawyer.

------
lennexz
Let them buy it from you, make a little buck lol

